# Equipment list for the experts



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think I have finalized my equipment list and I wanted to run it by some of you experts before I start purchasing the expensive equipment.

In the main tank:

Glass-Holes.com Super Nano Con Dientes Overflow Kit (600 gph)
Glass-Holes.com 3/4" Return Kit with Flare Nozzle
(2) Hydor Koralia 550 Evolution Powerhead (27.5X)
36" AquaticLife T5 HO and Lunar Light Fixture (156w, 2 39w Atinic and 2 10,000K bulbs)

In the Sump:

10-15 Gallon Aquarium for the sump
10 Gallon ATO tank
Reef Dynamics INS80 Protein Skimmer
Maxi-Jet Submersible Utility Pump Model 3000 (775GPH)
Fluval M 300w Heater
Dual BRS GFO and Carbon Reactor with MJ1200 Pump
ReefKeeper Lite Net

This equipment is for a 40 gallon breeder reef tank that will be lightly stocked. I still have to come up with a stocking list, but I hate the look of over crowded tanks so mine will deffinitely be lightly stocked. I really appreciate ALL of the help you guys have given me so far. I know I have been asking a lot of questions. Be on the look out for my build thread; I will have it up as soon as I start to get a majority of my equipment.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

all looks good but i think i personally would go with 2 larger hydor powerheads. i dont know anything about that skimmer, suggest reading online reviews ( assuming you already have ) 

are we generating a full list here? or do you have some things already? what about rock and sand? another heater, powerhead and bucket/tank/food safe container for pre-mixing saltwater, ro/di ? 

lighter stocked will def. help to keep a healthy reef tank. this seems to have some great potential and im looking forward to seeing where this goes


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Absolutely nothing wrong with that list that I see. But, are you not able to get the tank drilled? Instead of using an overflow box?


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is just the "power equipment", so to speak. I will be getting an RO/DI unit, live rock, sand, trash can for mixing SW, etc. You have no idea how much your help means to me guys! I was thinking of getting a 750 and 550 Koralia powerheads for a little more flow. The tank is drilled for both the box and return. It is listed as an overflow box on the site, so that's what I called it. I don't trust the overflow boxes with the siphons, so I drilled the tank without even considering the overflow box. By the way, I checked out your guys' tanks and they are AMAZING!! If mine turns out to be half as nice as yours, I will be happy.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like your in business then. And I'm with you on the overflow box, but unfortunately thats what I have to deal with once mine is set up.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

go with the larger powerheads esp since this will be a reef. you got a good overflow dont worry it will be 1/3 the size of a reef ready tanks overflow and do the same job.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I second the larger powerheads and keep in mind those lights will be great for softies and LPS but if you plan on keeping SPS at any point you will want a 6 bulb fixture. Plan around where you see the tank in 10 years and buy accordingly, get it done right the first time. Sounds like you are well on your way, I'll be following (mostly trolling) your build thread


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I sent the koralia 425s back today in exchange for two koralia 750s. I have no plans on keeping SPS in this tank. I am going to save those for a larger tank in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

bigfish93 said:


> I sent the koralia 425s back today in exchange for two koralia 750s. I have no plans on keeping SPS in this tank. I am going to save those for a larger tank in the future.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 imo, the SPS need the huge flow in the tank, not Softies and LPS, you can actually piss em off, and blow em to the side.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats what I'm worried about Reefing Madness. I will get two koralia 550s and go from there. If I need more flow, then I will replace one of the 550s with a 750. If I need less, then I will replace one of the 550s with a 425. I have never used powerheads before, so I don't know what to expect as far as flow.


----------

